# Coastal Subjects---Pic Heavy!



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

This is from the past two Saturdays.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Really great pics. Looks like you have been quite busy with the camera. That close
up in the first set is my favorite but all good.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Those r super


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

This just proves that the cost of the lens and the time to learn how to be a photographer is not just for the lens, it is for your enjoyment for many.many years of going back and looking at the subjects.Great job as always .

dick


----------



## MR. L. (Jun 19, 2007)

great pictures thanks for sharing


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Those pictures call for a resounding *WOW!*

Most excellent!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Wow! Many times over. Thanks for sharing those photos Sandy! Really great work!


Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

amazing.


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL WORK....I love the birds in flight!!...Outstanding!


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Sandy, Sandy, Sandy....you are just getting better and better. I couldn't pick a single one that I liked best. I liked them ALL. Well done. rich


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Super pics!


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Your amazing, thanks for sharing


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree, I liked them all also. Beautiful !


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! Well done Sandy....as always.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

I really like the waterfowl shots. What lens are you using?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Sandy. Lots of good ones.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Fishdaze said:


> I really like the waterfowl shots. What lens are you using?


I'm using a Nikon 300mm F4 with 1.4 TC. My processing is Photoshop Elements 8. I have CS5 but find myself going back to PSE8 where I get just as good results just until I learn the big money program.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Anjinsan (Apr 24, 2011)

Very, very nice. Must be one sweet camera you have.


----------

